# انصاف النواقل



## fatima19 (24 أبريل 2009)

سلام الله عليكم اريد بحث عن انصاف النواقل افيدوني جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## fatima19 (24 أبريل 2009)

سلام الله عليكم من فضلكم اريد بحث عن انصاف النواقل وعن الثنائيات :4:


----------



## fatima19 (24 أبريل 2009)

سلام الله عليكم من فضلكم اريد بحث عن انصاف النواقل وعن الثنائيات :4:
الا توجد اجابة


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (24 أبريل 2009)

الزميله العزيزه

واضح ان ماحدش فاهم سؤالك نتيجة لسوء الترجمه العربيه:


انصاف النواقل. . . تعنى أشــباه الموصـلات . . . وبالإنجليزيه semi-conductors .


أما الثنائيـات . . . تعنى الموحدات أو الدايودات . . . وبالإنجليزيه diods .

اظن السـؤال كده واضـح.

يالا . . سـاعدوا زميلتكم.

تحياتى


----------



## محمدعبدالرحمن علام (26 أبريل 2009)

الزميله العزيزه

رجاء وضع هذه المشــاركه على منتدى الإتصالات والإلكترونيات

تحياتى


----------



## فؤاد الحديدي (27 أبريل 2009)

وجد أن عندما يتم وضع شريحة سلكونية موجبة _p-type_ .. وشريحة سالبة _n-type_ فأن التيار الكهربائي سيمر في جهة واحده فقط عبر الشريحتين .. لتشكل عنصر الكتروني يسمي الدايود او الموحد _Diode_ .. وهو العنصر الأهم والأشهر في عالم أشباه الموصلات _semiconductor_
يمكن لشريحة سليكون موجبه p-type .. مع شريحة سالبة n-type ان تعمل كأي موصل للتيار الكهربائي
تطلق على حركة التيار من الشريحة الموجبة إلى السالبة بأسم الانحياز الأمامي او _forward biased .._ في هذه الحالة يعمل الدايود كأي موصل جيد للتيار ..
اما حالة عدم التوصيل اي جهد موجب على الشريحة السالبة .. وسالب على الشريحة الموجبة .. فهذا ما يسمى_ reverse biased_.


----------



## فؤاد الحديدي (27 أبريل 2009)

كما في الرسم في المرفق


----------



## فؤاد الحديدي (27 أبريل 2009)

تم تشبيه عمل الدايود كحنفية ماء تسمح بالمرور في جهة واحده فقط .. ولهذا تم استغلال هذه الخاصية المتميزة لإنشاء الكثير من التطبيقات المفيدة ..
احد اشهر هذه التطبيقات .. هي تحويل التيار المتردد (AC) والتي تتغير قطبيتة باستمرار إلى تيار مستمر (DC) أحادي القطبية ..
كل مصادر الطاقة في المنازل تعطي تيار متردد بينما البطاريات تزودنا بالتيار المستمر ..
وعملية التحويل التي تتم لاستبدال التيار المتذبذب إلى تيار مستمر .. تسمي تقويم او _rectification_
الصورة التالية توضح الإشارة الداخلة والخارجة من الدايود .. وهذه الطريقة في التقويم تسمى تقويم نصف موجه لانها تقوم بإخراج نصف الموجه الاصليه .. وإلغاء " _Block_ " للنصف الأخر .


----------



## فؤاد الحديدي (27 أبريل 2009)

اما الطريقة الثانية والأكثر كفاءة والتي تستفيد من كامل الإشارة المتردد الداخلة هي دائرة تقويم موجه كاملة والصورة توضح طريقة القنطرة _Bridge_ " أربع موحدات " للحصول على النتيجة المطلوبة ..ارجو ان يكون هذا البحث قد يفي بالغرض واذا كان يوجد اي استفسار فلا تترددي ...والله الموفق


----------



## eng_swara (27 أبريل 2009)

السلام عليكم
ده لينك جميل اوى عليه شرح مبسط لكل الكمبوننت اللى فى الدوائر الالكترونية وفيه كمان بعض استخدامتها 
يارب يفيد 
http://www.technologystudent.com/elec1/elecex.htm


----------



## فؤاد الحديدي (27 أبريل 2009)

شكرا فعلا جميل ومفيد بارك الله فيك


----------



## ماجد عباس محمد (28 أبريل 2009)

فى هذا الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=30647
سلسلة تشرح هذه المواضيع بالعربى


----------



## محمد عثمان المصطفى (4 مايو 2011)

السلام عليكم مرحبا يا اخوتي الظاهر اني صعبت على حالي المشروع واخترت اني احكي عن كيفيه استخدام انصاف النواقل في صناعة القطع الالكترونيه وبالاخص الحاسوبيه وصراحتا ما عبلاقي طلبي بشكل موسع وانا بحاجه لى المساعده وجزاكم الله كل خير


----------



## شريفبنور (10 أكتوبر 2011)

بارك الله فيكم على المقالات و المساعدة


----------

